# Остеохондроз, протрузии



## Евгений Грудень (19 Окт 2015)

Здравствуйте. У меня нарушение физиологической осанки. Остеохондроз шейного отдела позвоночника. Нерезкие протрузии дисков С3-4, С5-6-7. 
Можно ли с таким диагназом бегать? Бегаю для себя 3-5км + турник, брусья.
Заранее благодарен


----------



## La murr (19 Окт 2015)

*Евгений Грудень*, здравствуйте!
Пожалуйста, дополните свою тему необходимыми сведениями - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/21710/
Целесообразно разместить имеющиеся снимки в своей теме, непосредственно на форуме.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. 
Таким образом Вы обратите внимание докторов на свою ситуацию. 
Это ускорит ответ специалистов.

Врачи форума - https://www.medhouse.ru/staff/


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Окт 2015)

Можно. Разумно можно все.


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (20 Окт 2015)

Но лучше плавать.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (20 Окт 2015)

Конечно можно!


----------

